
Show HN: The Quibbler aggregates “fake news” - edwinjose
https://quibbler.press/#/
======
redsummer
Seems to be 'stuff that the mainstream media doesn't cover or want you to
know' rather than fake news.

From the about page: 'The Quibbler aggregates relevant news flagged as "fake
news" by the media. It also provides links to corresponding Reddit
discussions. It works by using "fake news" lists like the ones published by
Washington Post. It also uses lists of news that is removed from social
media.'

~~~
JohnStrange
Looks like mostly fake news to me, with some real news from shady sites mixed
in.

------
petercooper
Looking at the "comments" buttons, it feels like this is just reposting highly
voted stuff from a number of controversial sub-Reddits? Salaciously presented
news is not necessarily "fake". Lots of real stories here, including facts
like "Dow Hits 20,000 For First Time in History".

------
Tepix
I wonder what's fake about this story listed on quibbler:

[http://www.dw.com/en/germany-slams-israel-over-latest-
settle...](http://www.dw.com/en/germany-slams-israel-over-latest-settlement-
expansion-in-east-jerusalem/a-37245765)

------
kurthr
Just what these stories need... more attention and ad revenue.

------
atomwaffel
Here's the solution to the substitution cipher on the "contact us" page, in
case you were wondering.

    
    
        Hom ckxpt faji yfsrxa ukqlb fgmw hom rzvj edzwn. Hf bmae qm za mrmphwfaxp qzxr kbm hoxb zeewmbb: medxaomwm zh yqzxr efh pfq.
        The quick onyx goblin jumps over the lazy dwarf. To send me an electronic mail use this address: ......... at gmail dot com.
    

(I left out the username part of the email because I won't post other people's
email addresses, but it's easy enough to decode.)

------
dkasper
Pretty good design. Some of the links aren't "fake" though.

------
tehwalrus
Brilliant name.

